# First time drawing a betta...



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Uggh something is wrong with it! I can't exactly find what is it, I put on the best quick skin so you guys can see the lines better... I know the lips are extremely weird, but I can't bother to try to fix again, I spent over 1 hour trying to fix it already T_T





































Cus I'm fixing it first before colouring it :V


Halp! >_>

I'm leaving it online on livestream meanwhile:

http://www.livestream.com/crazytranslator


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I will continue later I'm tired of drawing it :V


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

It looks great! The only thing I see that's slightly 'off' is that the eyes are a little big, but that could be a styling choice! Really - well done!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Hmmm maybe, but you see, I'm half based on my male, and his eyes are huge;










but not as big as.. LOL you're right. lemme fix xD


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would need more pictures of your boy to properly comment, but I would definitely say proportions are a bit off. The mouth on the model looks enormous compared to the photo, but it could be the angle.

The body looks a bit short, but again it's a proportion issue...the pectoral (side) fins also don't just...uhh stick out? They're more like a very small singular area on the side of the body and fan out, gradually growing exponentially larger in size (as seen on the picture of your boy)

Other than that, I like it! The pose is very nice! Is this 3DSMax?


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Nah, zbrush, never really tried 3ds tbh,, And yes, the body is quite "Squished" but that's more intentional, as like the fins are all "fat"  

The lips are indeed wrong and I have no intention to fix it (anymore) >_>! So stay wrong it will lol!

About the pectorals... hmmm I might be able to fix that. xD


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Updates, I think I fixed some stuff.. and Im getting sleepy xD


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Finished.. Horrible painting because I'm too lazy to do a proper painting but looks nice 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCPa2TuzX58


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

very neat!! I've never heard of that program before (zbrush). It's a 3d animation for your computer?? I like the way you stylized the betta, it makes it look unique, and fun!  Great job!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

yah, zbrush is more used for modeling, although it can rig, uv map and animate.. never tried though xD

but the program is quite small if you like, is around 100-200mb I think, just don't go subdividing the mesh long enough or you will burst your pc's memory! XD!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Finished.. Horrible painting because I'm too lazy to do a proper painting but looks nice
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCPa2TuzX58


Great!!!! Looks like a clay pot with glaze on it! love it!


----------

